
What is the best free VPN service? - gmenard
I can&#x27;t find a decent VPN for free. As I would not use it regularly, I don&#x27;t want to pay.
======
phaus
If you are even minimally concerned about privacy, all free VPNs are terrible.
Find yourself a good, reputable paid VPN. Lots of folks whose lives depend on
keeping their real identities hidden say this list is a good starting point,
but ultimately you need to do some research on how these companies log data,
if at all, and what their privacy policies contain. You should also take a
look at their reputations.

[http://torrentfreak.com/vpn-services-that-take-your-
anonymit...](http://torrentfreak.com/vpn-services-that-take-your-anonymity-
seriously-2013-edition-130302/)

------
fraqed
Not sure what you mean by decent but here are a couple of articles from
MakeUseOf that review free VPNs.

[http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/7-completely-free-vpn-
services-...](http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/7-completely-free-vpn-services-
protect-privacy/)

[http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/5-great-free-vpn-services-
compa...](http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/5-great-free-vpn-services-compared-
which-is-fastest/)

------
shaunstevin
Use this cheap vpn, [http://www.purevpn.com/](http://www.purevpn.com/) and
don't risk the bots, malware and identity theft common to the free vpn's and
proxies.

------
lelf
[http://www.vpngate.net/](http://www.vpngate.net/)

------
bdz
Hola Unblocker or Tunnelbear

------
adidash
tunnelbear.com

